#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Placas olt travando

## diogo25

Estou com um problema que toda vez que falta energia na região que as onu desliga e liga, minha placa trava e as onu não sobe sinal. Para eu resolver tenho que desabilitar todas as pon da placa e reiniciar e depois liberar pon por pon pra não travar novamente. Alguém já teve um caso parecido?

----------


## arrjnet

Amigo, qual versão está na sua placa de gerencia e na placa PON ?

na rp1000 muito disso foi corrigido.

Entre em contato com o suporte da fiberhome brasil que eles fazem a atualização sem custo .

----------


## diogo25

> Amigo, qual versão está na sua placa de gerencia e na placa PON ?
> 
> na rp1000 muito disso foi corrigido.
> 
> Entre em contato com o suporte da fiberhome brasil que eles fazem a atualização sem custo .


Então, eu atualizei todas para RP0700, mais mesmo assim continua travando.

----------


## vaizard

> Então, eu atualizei todas para RP0700, mais mesmo assim continua travando.



Ola, tem algumas coisas que podem ser verificadas para que solucionar, uma delas é atualizar para rp1000, porém, a depender da versão se vc tiver ONU de outros fabricantes pode ocorrer de não funcionar.

A depender da quantidade de placas se vc usa chassis, pode ser a fonte, caso a mesma seja de apenas 10A, o é aceitavel pra ate 2 ou 3 placas completas (Tive problemas com isso e coloquei uma fonte de 30A).

Pode ser tambem modelos de ONU de terceiros, aqui tive problemas com STAVIX e RAISECOM (FUJAM DISSO).

----------


## alexandroinfor

> Ola, tem algumas coisas que podem ser verificadas para que solucionar, uma delas é atualizar para rp1000, porém, a depender da versão se vc tiver ONU de outros fabricantes pode ocorrer de não funcionar.
> 
> A depender da quantidade de placas se vc usa chassis, pode ser a fonte, caso a mesma seja de apenas 10A, o é aceitavel pra ate 2 ou 3 placas completas (Tive problemas com isso e coloquei uma fonte de 30A).
> 
> Pode ser tambem modelos de ONU de terceiros, aqui tive problemas com STAVIX e RAISECOM (FUJAM DISSO).


Estou com o mesmo problema, no meu cenário tenho duas an5516-06 completas, possuo onu's genéricas tbm, o firmware está compilado na versão 2017

----------


## OLV

Tb estou com mesmo problema so que esta meio sinistro, tem 4 placas no total na olt uma de 8 portas e 3 de 16 portas , aqui na cidade tem uma hora que acaba na cidade inteira a energia, quando volta somente duas placa voltam a funcionar com os cliente conectado uma placa de 8 portas e outra de 16 portas , as outras 2 de 16 não volta , tenho que tirar elas do slot desativar no unm todas as portas depois colocar novamente e ir subindo porta a porta. A versão do firmware e igual em todas rp700, uso fonte emerson, do nada começou a ficar assim e já esta complicado. Como uso 3 modelos de onu na rede estou com medo de atualizar para ultima versão e parar essas onus. Alguma dica?

----------


## vaizard

> Tb estou com mesmo problema so que esta meio sinistro, tem 4 placas no total na olt uma de 8 portas e 3 de 16 portas , aqui na cidade tem uma hora que acaba na cidade inteira a energia, quando volta somente duas placa voltam a funcionar com os cliente conectado uma placa de 8 portas e outra de 16 portas , as outras 2 de 16 não volta , tenho que tirar elas do slot desativar no unm todas as portas depois colocar novamente e ir subindo porta a porta. A versão do firmware e igual em todas rp700, uso fonte emerson, do nada começou a ficar assim e já esta complicado. Como uso 3 modelos de onu na rede estou com medo de atualizar para ultima versão e parar essas onus. Alguma dica?



Se sua fonte for de apenas 10A, causa isso também acima de 2 placas com mais de 50% de uso das interfaces pon.
Se tiver ONU diversificadas também acontece isso, independente da fonte.
Fonte acima de 2 placas é bom acima de 20A, 30A recomendado, ati tive que trocar de todas as OLT.

----------


## Luspmais

Alguém mais trocou a fonte e resolveu? 

Estamos com travamentos constantes, uso fonte da XPS de 10A, com 5 placas, porém o display mostra consumo de apenas 3,2A.

----------


## jcmaster85

> Alguém mais trocou a fonte e resolveu? 
> 
> Estamos com travamentos constantes, uso fonte da XPS de 10A, com 5 placas, porém o display mostra consumo de apenas 3,2A.


Qual o chassi? temos aqui com 8 placas pons consumindo 14ah, tem algo errado ai na leitura da sua fonte.

----------


## Luspmais

> Qual o chassi? temos aqui com 8 placas pons consumindo 14ah, tem algo errado ai na leitura da sua fonte.


Trocamos por uma fonte de 55a e os problemas de travamento pararam.

E Realmente tinha algo errado com a leitura da fonte antiga.

----------

